# Why pink duck but fully cooked chicken?



## acc2020 (Nov 2, 2010)

Why is it you don't have to fully cook duck yet chicken must be fully cooked ?
I personally love my cooked slightly underdone with pink juices running through it . They are both classed as poultry . Are chickens more high risk in terms of food poisoning than ducks ?

Or is it just a trendy fashion thing that duck should be served pinky .


----------



## DaveSoMD (Nov 2, 2010)

I think it is because of the way chickens are mass-raised and mass processed these days that there is a much higher chance and rate of bacteria that can cause problems.


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 2, 2010)

But aren't ducks also mass produced?  Do you think there is some difference in the way they are processed that would make a difference?  I remember years ago a famous male TV chef (can't remember which one) saying that he thought chicken should be served pink like other meats.  I have to say that I find chicken much more palatable if it is a tiny bit less done than is recommended by government standards.  For me 155 degrees is well done enough.  Those that say it needs to be 160 to 165 degrees must like dry poultry.  Just my two cents.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 2, 2010)

Are ducks sold younger than chicken?

I have read that the meat around joints might still be reddish on a properly cooked (by temperature) chicken if it is a young bird.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 3, 2010)

the reason why either animal is prone to bacteria contamination is the pysiology of birds and the way they're slaughtered. there's a much higher chance of piercing the internal organs of fowl when they're butchered, thus spreading bacteria more easily than other animals.

as far as pink goes, duck tends to be a darker coloured meat, somewhat more reddish than chicken, so even when it's reached it's safe internal temp the meat will still retain some pink. chicken tends to "whiten" up much more quickly. so colour isn't really a good indication of safety.


it a similar thing to cooking buffalo meat. if you try to cook all of the pink out of a buffalo burger, you'd be better off getting your skates and a stick because you'll have a first class hockey puck, rather than a burger.


----------



## Dumpandstir (Nov 3, 2010)

Our Chef at culinary school taught us that duck was to be cooked to med 135 or med well 140 at the most.  I only eat wild duck and that temperature makes it delish.  After eating the "liver" ducks from some people and then tasting it cooked to medium, there is no other way.  

It is the chance of contamination that is reduced with ducks especially wild ones.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm remembering that a lot of the contamination of chickens is from the cooling process. When they are cooled by dipping in the same cold water as all the other chickens, any micro-organisms get spread pretty quickly. That's why it is safer to buy "air cooled" poultry.


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 3, 2010)

In Japan you can get Chicken Sashimi. But the chickens have been raised and slaughtered for Sashimi. Basicly sushi grade chicken.


----------



## Claire (Nov 3, 2010)

Chicken will also be pink around the bones no matter how well cooked, and most grocery store chickens have been frozen.  If you quick-thaw frozen chicken it will be _really_ red at the joints.

Maybe some day they'll change the standards ... I remember when everyone said you have to cook pork into a version of jerky, but now it's considered safe to let it be slightly pink & juicy, which is a godsend when you're using a low-fat cut

Mom says Dad's family have always eaten most meat raw for a snack now and then, but then that was when they were on a farm and butchered their own meat.


----------

